# Can White Cloud Mountain Minnows Eat Adult RCS?



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Can white clouds eat adult cherries? I'm not so worried about babies as there will be plenty of places to hide. I'm just concerned about being able to keep an adult breeding colony alive with the five white clouds I have in the tank.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 6, 2007)

My white clouds don't even look at my shrimp. You should be fine.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Outstanding, thanks nanobettaman


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

My WCMMs seem blind to my shrimp and I have fry I raised from my adults that feed on the leftover food that the shrimp sling around while grazing.


----------

